# Hickory Lakes - paylake fishing



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Couple of days ago i asked here which paylake to go to, to make sure little girl catches some fishes. Reading all answers (thanks!) we picked Hickory Lakes in Pickerington, OH.

The place is very nice, grass moved, 6 nice ponds, you can fish in 5 of them. As someone said, the owner died last year and his son takes care of the property.

We only caught bluegills, tons of them. We had catfish rods set up with night crawlers, stink bait, hotdog, shrimps and not even a bite! there were hard core catfishermen there, they did not get anything 9life bait and cut bait). They said they have been fishing there since 20 years and now, with the new owner the ponds are way worse. We actually me the owner, he said he stocks the ponds regularly... I was bored at the end so I started floating around in my float tube and have to admit - I saw lots of little (1 inch) bass and one bigger one, maybe 12 inch. Also, I saw one 12 inch bass being caught. So maybe the only problem is the fish were not cooperating?

Anyhow, we had lots of fun, Paulina caught tons of 'gills and she was happy. The only think - we could have done at least as good on public lake, for free...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

My dad is good friends with the owners. He said it may take a year or two for the fish populations to recover after the sad passing of Mr. B who did stock fish very regularly.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

leckig,

didn't you gather a whole bunch of dead shad at oshay this spring? Why aren't you using them for cats? or are you? how are they working?


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

kyle - I am glad to hear they are working on it. I have no idea how big the catfish for stocking is - maybe small and needs two year to grow? This place has LOTS of potential and it would be great to have it here, close to columbus - many people would enjoy it.

crawdidy - you are right! it was last summer. I still have probably 3 pounds of them in the fridge. Each time Ania opens the freezers she reminds me about them... In fact, I had the frozen shad with me too. I used it over ten times before in different places - I have never had a bite on it. But I wont give up - 3 more pound to go!


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I used to fish there and it was good when Mr Bucilla ran it.I called last year and they said they closed at 8 p.m. except for holiday weekends.I asked them who would fish for cats before 8?Never went back.I called about a month ago to see if things changed and nobody answered the phone.I called twice during the day on Saturday.Nice business?I used to setup a tent near the water and make a night of i.I also talked to a relative of there family a little while back and they said they heard a developer had a contract on it.So it will probably be a housing development soon.It would be a great place for a campground,can't find any around here now.


----------

